# Special CABE pricing on Persons Majestic pedals and A frame stands



## sm2501 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some parts that theCABE is offering for sale. Please contact me directly if you are interested. Scroll down for pictures and details.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Persons Majestic Pedals*

Persons Majestic tear drop pedals.
$45.00 shipped in the USA, $65.00 everywhere else. Paypal, money orders or cash.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Crash Rail / rear guard for bike seats*

Brand new crash rail for classic bike seats. Bolts to the bottom of seat. Made just like the original. Why rechrome when you can buy this for less that the cost of plating?

$15.00 shipped in the USA, everywhere else $29.00. Paypal, money order or cash.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 16, 2014)

*"a" frame display stand*

"A" frame bike display stand. Made just like the original. Use one on the front wheel to level off your bicycle if you have a rear drop stand, or use two to display your bike if you have a side stand. Keep those expensive original tires off the ground and prevent flat spots.

$30 for 1, $50 for 2. Shipping will run $12.00 in the US.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 28, 2019)

Still available. Memory lane /AA delivery available with prepayment.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 3, 2019)

Are the pedals still available?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 3, 2019)

Do they fit 28” wheels?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 7, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Are the pedals still available?



How much are they now?


----------

